# Quieter Water Pump



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Having just had an excellent long weeknd away in the coach (Highlands End, near Bridport - excellent site), the only annoyance was the water pump. It is installed just by the head of the fixed bed, inside the base unit of the wardrobe. That's not a problem during the day, but if either of us needs to use the facilities during the night it is impossible not to wake the other person up as you operate the flush or wash your hands. On our last trip we had a mains water connection so the pump wasn't needed. However, this was the first time we were reliant on the tank water (and therefore the pump).

Has anyone fitted a replacement 'silent' water pump in their RV, and if so, was it that much quieter? Any details regarding where I could obtain such a device would be welcome.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

What you need is a Shurflo pump silencing kit - they work well and are a lot cheaper than buying a "silent" pump which are not entirely silent at all.

Regards
Linda


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Linda
So tell us more!

how do they work? how much ? and where do we get one ?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

winniebagotony said:


> Hi Linda
> So tell us more!
> 
> how do they work? how much ? and where do we get one ?


Hi Tony

Connects to the inlet and outlet of your water pump to silence unwanted pump noise while reducing water hammering. Kit includes two 36" soft tube risers and two 1/2" male connectors for connection to any RV pump.

Approx 20 squid

Any good RV parts shop :wink:


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

However, there is an advantage to a noisy pump. If a leak develops, or a tap is left on, you have an early warning! The noise in my system is transmitted all round, as the pipes are rigid, and vibration turns up under the kitchen sink, amongst other places. Strangely, it is worse when the tank is full! So will probably invest my 20 squid with you, Linda, after our next trip.

Des


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

We found that by adding some rubber/foam washers where the pump fits to the RV cut down a lot of the vibration noise.

I don't think you will ever get a "silent" pump - especially with where yours is located.

Your best option - if you are that worried about waking your other half - is to keep a bucket of water by the loo/sink and use that instead of the flush/taps 8O 

Paul


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

It's no help to you guys but I couldn't believe the difference between the noise of water pump in the RV and the European van we now have which is virtually silent by comparison. Re: detecting a leak we always switched off the pump at night and anytime we left the van.


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

*quiet pump*

Try the new smart censor pump from sureflow, had a noisy pump for ages until i tried one of these excellent peace of kit.

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You could fit an accumalator. Shurflo's is £80, Fiamma £20. It wont completely silence the pump but will cut down the amount of time that the pump actually runs.
EDIT
Found Shurflo accumalator at boat chandleries at approx £40!!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

the majority of the noise is created by the surfce the pump is fixed to. if the pump is fixed to a thin sheet of anything this will act as a baffle and amplify the noise. this can be tested by removing the securing screws and either holding the pump in your hand or suspending it from a spring or piece of elastic. then operate the pump. if its now quiet then its the surface that its fitted to thats vibrating causing the niose. My pump is now screwed to the solid floor and is quiet as a mouse

phill


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: quiet pump*



monacosteve said:


> Try the new smart censor pump from sureflow, had a noisy pump for ages until i tried one of these excellent peace of kit.
> 
> Steve


You are right Steve, they are excellent but then you gets what you pays for :wink:


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

I fitted a Shurflo Whisper King & the soft plumbing to our Diplomat & it was a great improvement on the standard pump. Quieter & uses less power. I think it is also a bit cheaper than the Smart sensor.
Graeme


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: quiet pump*



monacosteve said:


> Try the new smart censor pump from sureflow, had a noisy pump for ages until i tried one of these excellent peace of kit.
> 
> Steve


Steve, having had a quick look at the specs this looks like exactly what I am after. Assuming I can fit it into the same space (spec implies it's larger than a standard pump) I would rather start off with a much quieter pump than try to just lessen the effect of a noisy one (on the basis that rubber mounts, etc can also be applied to the quiet pump as well). Can I ask whether you purchased it in the UK, and if so where from?

Thanks also to the other suggestions - I may revisit some of those as alternatives. The range of options proves the value of this site.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Chris, if you want details of the Shurflo Smart Sensor send me a PM.

Regards
Linda


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Linda can you source a silencer for wifey much noisier than the pump :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

winniebagotony said:


> Linda can you source a silencer for wifey much noisier than the pump :lol:  :lol: :lol:


I'll tell Ruth you said that :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

We have experienced the same problem at night. Interestingly, I thought it was a problem with the pump.

However, I have a simpler solution! At night the last thing I do is turn the pump off. There is more than enough pressure for a few toilet flushes and hand washes in the system, thereby allowing she who matters to continue in here slumbers!

Regards

Chris


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

G2EWS said:


> We have experienced the same problem at night. Interestingly, I thought it was a problem with the pump.
> 
> However, I have a simpler solution! At night the last thing I do is turn the pump off. There is more than enough pressure for a few toilet flushes and hand washes in the system, thereby allowing she who matters to continue in here slumbers!
> 
> ...


Do you have an accumulator fitted? If I turn our pump off then I only get a very short spurt of water from a tap as the pressure drops. Its certainly not enough for anything useful. I did consider getting an accumulator, but wasn't sure how good they were for 'storing' pressure when the pump's off.


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

LC1962 said:


> Chris, if you want details of the Shurflo Smart Sensor send me a PM.
> 
> Regards
> Linda


Linda, you have a PM.

Thanks


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Chrisdy

I have an accumilater fitted it does hold enough pressure through the night
i recommend having one

Tony


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, we've decided to go down the Shurflo Smart Sensor Pump route. Next trip away starts on 3 Aug so we'll see how much better it is. Thanks for all the suggestions. If the sensor pump is still audible we may incorporate some of the other suggestions as well.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Sorry ChrisD, only just read your note. I am not sure if I do. Based on the information on this thread I guess so. I will check in my manuals to see when I get the chance.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Water Pump*

Hi,

Is the 'Shurflo Smart Sensor' the same as an accumulator?


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Water Pump*



Rudderman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the 'Shurflo Smart Sensor' the same as an accumulator?


No, the Shurflo Smart Sensor is the name of a (supposedly) quiet pump which varies flow according to demand. It replaces a standard water pump. An accumulator is essentially a pressure housing which stores pressure when the pump is active, ensuring a smoother flow of water and able to supply pressure for a limited period even when the pump is off.


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Pump*

Many thanks, Chrisdy


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Don't forget that a lot of the "hammering nosie" is caused by air trapped in the system. Our Winniebago ranges form whisper to dreadfull if we have run the water a bit to low in the tank and taken air in.

The simple solution to ensure that there is no air in the system is to turn all the taps on with a full fresh water tank and leave the pump off, for a while. Don't forget to open all the taps including inside and outside shower. Before turning the pump back on open the toilet valve (pretend to flush the loo a couple of times. Then with the taps open turn the pump back on and go around and turn each tap off (again don't forget the outside shower)

You may find that this simple proceedure works wonders. 

Hope that it helps

Eddie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Also remember that most pump installation instruction's say that an accumulator should be fitted to avoid pump damage.


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

eddievanbitz said:


> Don't forget that a lot of the "hammering nosie" is caused by air trapped in the system. Our Winniebago ranges form whisper to dreadfull if we have run the water a bit to low in the tank and taken air in.
> 
> The simple solution to ensure that there is no air in the system is to turn all the taps on with a full fresh water tank and leave the pump off, for a while. Don't forget to open all the taps including inside and outside shower. Before turning the pump back on open the toilet valve (pretend to flush the loo a couple of times. Then with the taps open turn the pump back on and go around and turn each tap off (again don't forget the outside shower)
> 
> ...


Our problem wasn't one of water hammer, but just a relatively noisy pump. The noise only came from the pump itself, irrespective of water levels in the tank, hence the need for a quieter pump. However, we may well incorporate some of the other ideas to give as quiet a system as possible. Thanks for all the ideas.


----------

